# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Bản đồ tư duy - Công cụ tổ chức thông tin và tăng cường tư duy

## minhthu1987

*Trong cuộc sống có biết bao nhiêu điều cần ghi nhớ và suy nghĩ. Bởi vậy, bộ não con người như 1 nhà kho khổng lồ chứa tất cả các thông tin ấy. Làm thế nào để có thể phân loại chúng thành các thể loại, chuyên đề riêng? Phương pháp bản đồ tư duy (BĐTD) sẽ giúp bạn rất hiệu quả đấy.*

Phương pháp này được phát triển vào cuối thập niên 60 (của thế kỉ 20) bởi Tony Buzan như là một cách để giúp học sinh "ghi lại bài giảng" mà chỉ dùng các từ then chốt và các hình ảnh. Cách ghi chép này sẽ nhanh hơn, dễ nhớ và dễ ôn tập hơn.

Đến giữa thập niên 70 Peter Russell đã làm việc chung với Tony và họ đã truyền bá kĩ xảo về giản đồ ý cho nhiều cơ quan quốc tế cũng như các học viện giáo dục.
​Phương pháp BĐTD hay giản đồ ý (Mindmap) là phương pháp được đưa ra để tận dụng khả năng ghi nhận hình ảnh, màu sắc của bộ não. Đây là cách để ghi nhớ chi tiết, để tổng hợp, hay để phân tích một vấn đề ra thành một dạng của lược đồ phân nhánh. Khác với máy tính, ngoài khả năng ghi nhớ kiểu tuyến tính (ghi nhớ theo 1 trình tự nhất định chẳng hạn như trình tự biến cố xuất hiện của 1 câu truyện) thì não bộ còn có khả năng liên lạc, liên hệ các dữ kiện với nhau. Phương pháp này khai thác cả hai khả năng này của bộ não khả năng liên kết và tưởng tượng. 

BĐTD là 1 công cụ tổ chức tư duy nền tảng. Với phương pháp này, bạn có thể chuyển tải thông tin vào bộ não của bạn rồi đưa thông tin ra 1 cách vô cùng dễ dàng. Nó là 1 công cụ tổ chức, sắp xếp thông tin, tư duy; 1 phương pháp ghi chép đầy sáng tạo và hiệu quả cao.

​Hãy so sánh bộ não của bạn và kiến thức chứ trong nó với 1 thư viện. Những thông tin, kiến thức chứa trong não bạn nhiều như 1 kho sách vở, báo chí, băng đĩa đồ sộ trong thư viện ấy. Nếu thư viện ấy không tổ chức sắp xếp, phân loại các tài liệu thì sao nhỉ? Khi bạn đi tìm một cuốn sách hay 1 cái CD trong đó, bạn sẽ phải đánh vật với 1 đống tài liệu mà cũng chưa chắc đã tìm ra. Khi thư viện đó được sắp xếp 1 cách gọn gàng, khoa học theo từng thể loại, chuyên đề, xuất xứ, năm xuất bản, tác giả… với mã số riêng được ghi trên từng cuốn sách… thì việc tìm kiếm của bạn sẽ trở nên dễ dàng rất nhiều.

Tương tự như vậy, nếu bộ não của bạn được tổ chức tốt thì việc ghi nhớ thông tin và sự tư duy sẽ hiệu quả rất nhiều hơn là 1 mớ bòng bong thông tin trong đầu, nhiều mà chẳng dùng được.

_BĐTD giúp bạn như thế nào?

BĐTD giúp bạn rất nhiều, rất nhiều cách khác nhau! Sau đây chỉ là một vài cách!_

BĐTD giúp bạn:

- Sáng tạo hơn
- Tiết kiệm thời gian
- Giải quyết các vấn đề
- Tập trung
- Tổ chức và phân loại suy nghĩ của bạn
- Ghi nhớ tốt hơn
- Học nhanh hơn và hiệu quả hơn
- Nhìn thấy “bức tranh toàn thể”
…

7 bước để tạo nên 1 BĐTD

_a. Bắt đầu từ TRUNG TÂM của 1 tờ giấy trắng rồi kéo sang 1 bên. Bắt đầu từ trung tâm cho bộ não của bạn sự tự do để trải rộng 1 cáh chủ động và để thiể hiện phóng khoáng hơn, tự nhiên hơn.

b. Dùng 1 HÌNH ẢNH hay BỨC TRANH cho ý tưởng trung tâm của bạn bởi vì hình ảnh giúp bạn sử dụng trí tưởng tượng của mình và làm cho bộ não tập trung hơn. 

c. Luôn dùng MÀU SẮC vì màu sắc cũng có tác dụng kích thích não như hình ảnh.

d. NỐI cách NHÁNH CHÍNH đến HÌNH ẢNH trung tâm và nối các nhánh cấp 2, cấp 3…với nhánh cấp 1, cấp 2… để tạo ra sự liên kết. Không có kết nối trong BĐTD của bạn thì mọi thứ, đặc biệt là kiến thức và trí nhớ sẽ rời rạc.

e. Vẽ nhiều nhánh CONG hơn đường thẳng để tránh sự buồn tẻ, tạo sự mềm mại, cuốn hút.

f. Sử dụng 1 TỪ KHÓA TRONG MỖI DÒNG. Khi bạn sử dụng những từ khóa riêng lẻ. mỗi từ khóa đều không bị ràng buộc, do đó nó có khả năng khơi dậy các ý tưởng mới, các suy nghĩ mới.

g. Dùng những hình ảnh XUYÊN SUỐT. Mỗi hình ảnh có giá trị thông tin bằng với một ngàn từ. Nếu bạn có 10 hỉnh ảnh thì bạn có 10 ngàn từ rồi._


_Trần Bình 
(Tóm lược từ “Lập bản đồ tư duy”, tác giả Tony Buzan, NXB LĐXH)
Theo HieuHoc ​_

----------

